

Angry Birds movie is set to hit theaters summer 2016 - amima
http://www.joystiq.com/2012/12/11/angry-birds-movie-tags-despicable-me-iron-man-producers-out-in/

======
s_husso
Good for Rovio! It was only matter of time when this would happen. Considering
that there isn't a day, at least here in Finland, that one doesn't bump into
some form of Angry Birds merchandise. Yesterday evening I went to get couple
of beers from the local store and noticed Angry birds soda, candy, reflectors
and plush toys near the counter. Talk about perfect place to sell your
merchandise if you happen to be queuing with your kids :)

